# OH WOW! THE McRIB IS BACK!.....yuck.



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

am I the only one the absolutely cannot stand the mcrib? Mush made to look like some kind of weird looking rib with mcnasty sauce.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's pretty good as far as fast food goes. It's not home smoked ribs by a mile but it's ok.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it is horrible...both the meat? and sauce they put on it to cover up the actual taste of compressed meat paste...one of the worst things I have ever tasted that someone called bbq...


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

It's all perspective. Last week I got up early, skipped breakfast and went down to the truck rental store and rented a bobtail truck. Picked  up my next door neighbor and drove 45 miles to where we loaded up all his son's furniture and possessions Back to the neighbor's house and unloaded then returned the truck, just sipping a small bottle of water the whole time. On the way home we stopped at a McDonald's and ordered a McRib meal. I'm thinking it tasted good, but I can't be sure since I gobbled it up in just a few bites.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 11, 2013)

[h1]OH WOW! THE McRIB IS BACK!.....yuck.[/h1]


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's only available once or twice a year because they have to grow the meat in a lab somewhere. Probably China.....haha!


----------



## arnie (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't know it was missing


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

it's definitely not missed by me!


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> It's all perspective. ............ On the way home we stopped at a McDonald's and ordered a McRib meal. I'm thinking it tasted good, but I can't be sure since I gobbled it up in just a few bites.



Like the man said....... "hunger is the best sauce"


----------



## flash (Jan 11, 2013)

You know it can't be that good when they don't keep it around all year long.  A little time off and people forget about it.....which is very easy to do.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

According to mcdonalds.com....here's what's in it.

McRib Pork Patty
Pork, water, salt, dextrose, preservatives (BHA, propyl gallate, citric acid).

McRib Sauce
Water, high fructose corn syrup, tomato paste, distilled vinegar, molasses, natural smoke flavor (plant source), food starch-modified, salt, sugar, spices, soybean oil, xanthan gum, onion powder, garlic powder, chili pepper, sodium benzoate (preservative), caramel color, beet powder.

The bun is creepy...

McRib Bun
Enriched flour (bleached wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), water, yeast, high fructose corn syrup, contains 2% or less of the following: salt, corn meal, wheat gluten, soybean oil, partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oils, dextrose, sugar, malted barley flour, cultured wheat flour, calcium sulfate, ammonium sulfate, soy flour, dough conditioners (sodium stearoyl lactylate, datem, ascorbic acid, azodicarbonamide, mono- and diglycerides, ethoxylated mono-and diglycerides, monocalcium phosphate, enzymes, guar gum, calcium peroxide), calcium propionate (preservative), soy lecithin.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of stuff I can't pronounce!!!!


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

I knew I loved them for a reason...I love eating stuff I can't pronounce or spell. 

Sorry couldn't find the sarcasm font on the mobile site...

Actually I do have to eat 2 (because the second one is only a buck) every time it comes around. Just to remind myself how horrible it is. I like how this year they are advertising it as the ultimate pork sandwich. Cracks me up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2013)

McYuck


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought it was made from low grade scrapple. man I was wrong! Haha!


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 11, 2013)

wow, you smokers are so arrogant.  What's wrong with the McRib.  lol


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 11, 2013)

what's a McRib ?


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> wow, you smokers are so arrogant.  What's wrong with the McRib.  lol


You might be right! Haha! I'm making my own McRibs Sunday...now i just need to find some azodicarbonamide! Anybody know what isle that's on?


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

*Azodicarbonamide*, or *azobisformamide*, is a chemical compound with the molecular formula C[sub]2[/sub]H[sub]4[/sub]O[sub]2[/sub]N[sub]4[/sub].[sup][1][/sup] It is a yellow to orange red, odorless, crystalline powder. As a food additive, it is known by the E number *E927*.

Azodicarbonamide is used in food industry as a food additive, a flour bleaching agent and improving agent. It reacts with moist flour as an oxidizing agent.[sup][2][/sup] The main reaction product is biurea,[sup][3][/sup] a derivative of urea, which is stable during baking. Secondary reaction products include semicarbazide[sup][4][/sup] and ethyl carbamate.[sup][5][/sup]The United States permits the use of azodicarbonamide at levels up to 45 ppm.[sup][6][/sup] In Australia[sup][_citation needed_][/sup] and Europe[sup][7][/sup] the use of azodicarbonamide as a food additive is not approved.

It's on isle 4, top shelf, right next to the solid fuel propellant.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> *Azodicarbonamide*, or *azobisformamide*, is a chemical compound with the molecular formula C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]4[/SUB]O[SUB]2[/SUB]N[SUB]4[/SUB].[SUP][1][/SUP] It is a yellow to orange red, odorless, crystalline powder. As a food additive, it is known by the E number *E927*.
> Azodicarbonamide is used in food industry as a food additive, a flour bleaching agent and improving agent. It reacts with moist flour as an oxidizing agent.[SUP][2][/SUP] The main reaction product is biurea,[SUP][3][/SUP] a derivative of urea, which is stable during baking. Secondary reaction products include semicarbazide[SUP][4][/SUP] and ethyl carbamate.[SUP][5][/SUP]The United States permits the use of azodicarbonamide at levels up to 45 ppm.[SUP][6][/SUP] In Australia[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]
> and Europe[SUP][7][/SUP] the use of azodicarbonamide as a food additive is not approved.
> 
> It's on isle, top shelf, right next to the solid fuel propellant.


That's ridiculous. I guess theyre allowed to kill us just a little bit in the U.S. I'm going too start giving McRibs to people i don't like! Wow.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> *Azodicarbonamide*, or *azobisformamide*, is a chemical compound with the molecular formula C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]4[/SUB]O[SUB]2[/SUB]N[SUB]4[/SUB].[SUP][1][/SUP] It is a yellow to orange red, odorless, crystalline powder. As a food additive, it is known by the E number *E927*.
> Azodicarbonamide is used in food industry as a food additive, a flour bleaching agent and improving agent. It reacts with moist flour as an oxidizing agent.[SUP][2][/SUP] The main reaction product is biurea,[SUP][3][/SUP] a derivative of urea, which is stable during baking. Secondary reaction products include semicarbazide[SUP][4][/SUP] and ethyl carbamate.[SUP][5][/SUP]The United States permits the use of azodicarbonamide at levels up to 45 ppm.[SUP][6][/SUP] In Australia[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]
> and Europe[SUP][7][/SUP] the use of azodicarbonamide as a food additive is not approved.
> 
> It's on isle, top shelf, right next to the solid fuel propellant.



WHAT HIM SAY


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> *Azodicarbonamide*, or *azobisformamide*, is a chemical compound with the molecular formula C[sub]2[/sub]H[sub]4[/sub]O[sub]2[/sub]N[sub]4[/sub].[sup][1][/sup] It is a yellow to orange red, odorless, crystalline powder. As a food additive, it is known by the E number *E927*.
> 
> Azodicarbonamide is used in food industry as a food additive, a flour bleaching agent and improving agent. It reacts with moist flour as an oxidizing agent.[sup][2][/sup] The main reaction product is biurea,[sup][3][/sup] a derivative of urea, which is stable during baking. Secondary reaction products include semicarbazide[sup][4][/sup] and ethyl carbamate.[sup][5][/sup]The United States permits the use of azodicarbonamide at levels up to 45 ppm.[sup][6][/sup] In Australia[sup][_citation needed_][/sup] and Europe[sup][7][/sup] the use of azodicarbonamide as a food additive is not approved.
> 
> It's on isle 4, top shelf, right next to the solid fuel propellant.


I imagine molten pink pencil eraser poured into little rib forms and run down a conveyer belt.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

I have never tasted a McRib & have no intention of doing so.  I don't care for McDonalds to begin with (got sick along with several other people from eating there) & it sounds like I haven't really missed out on anything other than ingesting more unwanted compounds...


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urea? That's like pee isn't it? Maybe that's what makes it so delicious....

Mcyumm!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 11, 2013)

Try and tell a college student that McRibs are junk.  Won't work.

My daughters love them.  In fact my youngest one makes me go to Sam's Club and get their McRib "style" microwave sandwiches by the box load for her to take back to college every time she comes home  (just left with two boxes last weekend).

Tip on making the Sam's Club clones somewhat palatable (to me at least).

Microwave for about 20 seconds to thaw the unit enough so you can separate the bun from the "rib"
microwave the rib until done
microwave the bun by it's self until fully thawed and warmed
use your favorite bbq sauce to enhance what comes on the "rib"
put it back together and enjoy
The trick is doing the bun and "rib" separate.  If you keep them as a unit the bun will be over cooked before the ribs are ready. Over microwave a bun like that and it's soggy.


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

What is it with kids and junk food. The big corporations work hard to suck them in.

I know this was just posted a while ago, but it shows the problem.

                 English chef Jamie Oliver teaching kids about McNuggets....


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> What is it with kids and junk food. The big corporations work hard to suck them in.
> I know this was just posted a while ago, but it shows the problem.
> English chef Jamie Oliver teaching kids about McNuggets....



You're right....it's the advertising. They say it's "cool" therefore it must be. Kids are very impressionable (i have a 3yr old and a 6mth old). If they think that something is special and just for them...they want it!  plus Happy Meals come with a toy so that makes it worse. My 3yr old will flip out if  she sees a McDonalds (in Walmart) and doesn't get a Happy Meal. There's a reason why these corporate giants grow to be giants....it's because they're smart as hell and we have kids and don't want to hear them scream.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> What is it with kids and junk food. The big corporations work hard to suck them in.
> I know this was just posted a while ago, but it shows the problem.
> English chef Jamie Oliver teaching kids about McNuggets....




Yea I saw that a while ago. He was talking about it on some show. He was still baffled by the reaction the kids had. He was so sure they would reject them, but they all wanted them.


On the other hand my wife like the McRib. She says you don't get it thinking its homemade......I for one am not a McDonalds fan. I usually get a salad and sweet tea.....


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Fast Food: Bad
Slow Food: Good
Low and Slow Food with TBS: Best!


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

The sweet tea is pretty good...not a lot of places serve it here in Colorado. I don't go to mcdonalds or taco bell very often...prefer to eat at family owned restaurants or cook at home. Sometimes though I need that horrible food fix.


----------



## stonebriar (Jan 11, 2013)

I love the McRib and await its return each year! No kidding...


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok I've changed my mind...I'm going and getting some spare ribs TOMORROW and smoking them. 3-2-1-homemade RickRib! With homemade RickAwesome sauce on a still not sure what's in it bun! I'll have a Q-View.

Ricky


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 11, 2013)

ive never had the McRib.  I'm not a fan of fast food at all.  I'm that weirdo who gets really sick after eating greasy fast foods.  But honestly, I am really curious about them.  I do plan on buying one tomorrow.


----------



## linguica (Jan 11, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> ive never had the McRib.  I'm not a fan of fast food at all.  I'm that weirdo who gets really sick after eating greasy fast foods.  But honestly, I am really curious about them.  I do plan on buying one tomorrow.


If you own a dog, do him a favor and leave him home. Save him a few shreds of your brisket instead.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Linguica said:


> _*If you own a dog, do him a favor and leave him home. Save him a few shreds of your brisket instead.*_









LOL!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2013)

The McRib has a HUGE following. People hold release parties on the day they come out. I read somewhere the Sauce is Bullseye, which is not that bad for mass produced. I would not Write Home about them but once a year I get 2 for the nostalgia of the early 80's...JJ


----------



## hemi (Jan 12, 2013)

Only thing I go there for.. AND the tender pork and gravy biscuit.


----------



## missed-em (Jan 12, 2013)

I like a McRib now and then, tried the second for a 1$ and found out i should have stopped at one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 12, 2013)

Hemi said:


> Only thing I go there for.. AND the tender pork and gravy biscuit.



Ours does not have that...... Sounds interesting..........


----------



## custom99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rollin Smoke said:


> You're right....it's the advertising. They say it's "cool" therefore it must be. Kids are very impressionable (i have a 3yr old and a 6mth old). If they think that something is special and just for them...they want it! plus Happy Meals come with a toy so that makes it worse. My 3yr old will flip out if she sees a McDonalds (in Walmart) and doesn't get a Happy Meal. There's a reason why these corporate giants grow to be giants....it's because they're smart as hell and we have kids and don't want to hear them scream.


Thankfully we never let our kids get started eating nasty stuff from places like Mcdonalds. When my son was in 2nd grade they talked about how the stuff they call "food" is processed. My son decided at that point he would never eat any of that garbage. He is now 18 and my daughter 20  and they still dont eat at Mcdonalds (or any other nasty fast food places). I love that they have grown up knowing what good food and great smoked meats are instead of eating chemicals.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 12, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> I love the McRib and await its return each year! No kidding...










  me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I even make them myself

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117296/mcrib-boykjos-version


----------



## dward51 (Jan 12, 2013)

For those of you who like McRib's, here is an alternative when you can't get them (and it's less expensive).  Link is to Sam's Club, but I'm pretty sure Costco and other type warehouse stores have them (and if Sam's Club does, you can bet Walmart will also).  Just heat the bun and "rib" separately and add your own sauce and they are not bad (for microwave food).

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/pierre-bbq-rib-sandwich-8-ct/prod4360299.ip?sprodId=prod4360299













0007142120898_A?hei=1000&qlt=85&op_sharpen=1



__ dward51
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## nickyb (Jan 12, 2013)

Before I really got into smoking I used to like the McRib, not release party like, but I would pick them up.  Now my interest is only because I have been planning on doing a vegetarian ribs and I want to know how then make them look like ribs.  I need a form or press I have been thinking.

Nick


----------



## linguica (Jan 12, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Hemi said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I go there for.. AND the tender pork and gravy biscuit.
> ...


McDonald's makes regional variations to their menus, in India they serve the McLentil Burger. In the deep Amazon, it's the McTourist.


----------



## nickyb (Jan 12, 2013)

Linguica said:


> McDonald's makes regional variations to their menus, in India they serve the McLentil Burger. In the deep Amazon, it's the McTourist.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Linguica said:


> *Azodicarbonamide*, or *azobisformamide*, is a chemical compound with the molecular formula C[sub]2[/sub]H[sub]4[/sub]O[sub]2[/sub]N[sub]4[/sub].[sup][1][/sup] It is a yellow to orange red, odorless, crystalline powder. As a food additive, it is known by the E number *E927*.
> 
> Azodicarbonamide is used in food industry as a food additive, a flour bleaching agent and improving agent. It reacts with moist flour as an oxidizing agent.[sup][2][/sup] The main reaction product is biurea,[sup][3][/sup] a derivative of urea, which is stable during baking. Secondary reaction products include semicarbazide[sup][4][/sup] and ethyl carbamate.[sup][5][/sup]The United States permits the use of azodicarbonamide at levels up to 45 ppm.[sup][6][/sup] In Australia[sup][_citation needed_][/sup] and Europe[sup][7][/sup] the use of azodicarbonamide as a food additive is not approved.
> 
> It's on isle 4, top shelf, right next to the solid fuel propellant.


*Azodicarbonamide* is also a prime ingredient used in the manufacture of gym shoes, yoga mats, and pretty much anything else rubbery. Look at it this way, the McRib is a restructured (glued) pork (heart & tripe) meat product that could double as a Dr. Scholl's foot pad.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Jan 12, 2013)

The McRib, or as I call it, the McSpam, comes and goes from the menu at various times.  This is quite on purpose.  It is one of McD's most popular sandwiches.  They don't leave it on the menu so that it maintains it's popularity.  Like when a painting's price goes up after the artist dies.  Since it isn't always on the menu, people don't have time to get tired of it.  This keeps it very popular so that it can continue to perform its actual purpose:  To distract people from noticing raising prices.  They bring it out when they want to raise prices.  People order the McSpam instead of their favorite sandwich.  When they go back off the menu and people go back to their normal items, they're less likely to notice that the price went up.  Customers are happy.  McD's is happy.

BBQMzungu


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 12, 2013)

dls1 said:


> *Azodicarbonamide* is also a prime ingredient used in the manufacture of gym shoes, yoga mats, and pretty much anything else rubbery. Look at it this way, the McRib is a restructured (glued) pork (heart & tripe) meat product that could double as a Dr. Scholl's foot pad.


Scholls foot pad...lol!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rollin Smoke said:


> Scholls foot pad...lol!


All the more reason to have a stock of them in your "end of the world zombie apocalypse supply".  It's a multi-tasker!   Adds a new angle to the boiled shoe leather survival tactic.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 12, 2013)

Wife wanted Mexican tonight so the homemade RickRib With RickRib Sauce has to wait till tomorrow.Went out and got some spare ribs and some sub rolls today. I guarantee...the last place you want to put the RickRib is in a shoe! Can't wait!


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 12, 2013)

Put a rackrib in your shoe and beat it!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the McRib I know it ain't bbq but the only time I go to Mickie D's is when they have the McRib


----------



## linguica (Jan 12, 2013)

the McRib is a restructured (glued) pork (heart & tripe) meat product   Remember the slogan "Parts is parts" ; Mc said no more pink slime (about 5 months ago) ; and fifteen years ago when there was an investigation about beef patties with kangaroo meat?     From now on we buy chuck roast and grind our own.


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2013)

I had my first McRib last week.  $3.50 for a plain sandwich. Definitely from the drive thru.

I can't say I was disappointed, considering where I went?  I NEVER eat at McDoo's.

How could anyone say the McRib is worse than anything else you get there?

Except free use of the dirty rest room on a trip?

The good news in the West?  Right next to the "Golden Arches"  there is often an In-n-Out Burger for those who can eat a far superior fast food burger. With clean employees and clean rest rooms.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 12, 2013)

T





Venture said:


> I had my first McRib last week.  $3.50 for a plain sandwich. Definitely from the drive thru.
> 
> I can't say I was disappointed, considering where I went?  I NEVER eat at McDoo's.
> 
> ...


We have mcdonalds, burger king, wendys, and krystals. Savannah needs to step it up on the fast food joints. Where's the good stuff? ( if there is any)


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay, I bought and ate one today... It wasn't the worst thing I ever ate.  What did make me nervous is what's the actual mystery meat.

Come on people, let's not be snobby.  This country loves fast foods and crappy foods.  For me, it's not something that I can eat on the regular but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 13, 2013)

Linguica said:


> the McRib is a restructured (glued) pork (heart & tripe) meat product   Remember the slogan "Parts is parts" ; Mc said no more pink slime (about 5 months ago) ; and fifteen years ago when there was an investigation about beef patties with kangaroo meat?     From now on we buy chuck roast and grind our own.


And remember the "worm burger" rumors from the 1970's?  I'd rather eat roo burgers any day over that.

Just ground up 14.5 pounds of chuck I got for 1/2 price at Kroger (expired today).  Got nearly 13 pounds of trimmed and ground excellent quality beef vacuum packed and in the freezer now.

Oh and for the younger group, the 70's worm burger flap was a urban legend.  It was very widely circulated, but not true (even made it to Saturday Night Live).


----------



## roller (Jan 13, 2013)

I hav only had 1 in my whole life but thought it was pretty tasty..


----------



## garand555 (Jan 13, 2013)

Never had one.  I typically eat at McDonalds when I'm in a hurry, too tired to cook or on the rare occasion that it just sounds good.  (Hey, it happens, sometimes I just get a craving for preservatives and stuff that I'd rather not know about..)  Even under those circumstances I'll still get a burger that just tastes too bad to eat.  I had that once with a double quarter pounder when I was in a hurry.  I got through about 2 or 3 bites when I decided that I couldn't finish it.  It was just that nasty.  I also happened to be on an interstate on-ramp, and I believe full heartedly in merging at the same speed that traffic is going.  So, with a quick flick of the wrist, I chucked it out the window into that little triangle strip of land that was between the interstate and the on-ramp just as these two poor teenage kids popped up over a little hill.  Yup, it was a 50-55mph MCSMACK right in one poor kid's face.  There was this spray of ketchup, pickles and bun and that poor kid's hands went to his face and it dropped him to his knees.  I felt bad for the kid, because lets face it, that had to have hurt, and it was out of the blue too.  Yet, at the same time, my buddy and I were laughing so hard that I could barely keep it straight while going down the road.  

So, if you ever have a teenager that is acting up, skip the mcrib and go straight for the double quarterpounder.  It's very effective.


----------



## papagrizz (Jan 13, 2013)

*McKaKa!*

I would rather eat my worst experiment than fast food...


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 13, 2013)

Out of 60 posts roughly 21 are for and 34 are against the McRib.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 13, 2013)

So we have 34 liars.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Squidward said he didnt like the crabby pattie...... but he really, really, really did....LOL













squidward2.bmp



__ boykjo
__ Jan 13, 2013


















squidward.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## linguica (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't mean this as an advertisement but......around here the only good fast food place is In and Out Burger.  Everything is fresh and they pay their workers more than other fast food joints ( and well they should, here the place is jumpin from opening to closing.)


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love in and out burger...give me a double double animal style any day of the week. We don't have them here in Colorado because they would have to put a warehouse here because everything is shipped to the stores fresh! Amazing concept! Great stuff though. We just got a maidright here though. Yum! Haven't had it since I was a kid visiting Illinois. We also just got 1 steak and shake. Yum again!


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 13, 2013)

boykjo said:


> :yeahthat:  me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I even make them myself
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117296/mcrib-boykjos-version



Now that's what a mc rib SHOULD be made of!
This looks awesome!:sausage:


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 13, 2013)

2013-01-13_13-00-42_107.jpg



__ rollin smoke
__ Jan 13, 2013





 my kind of McRib. Rocket fuel not included.












2013-01-13_12-49-49_317.jpg



__ rollin smoke
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## ldrus (Jan 13, 2013)

I have never had one!   Always went with big mac


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

Linguica said:


> I don't mean this as an advertisement but......around here the only good fast food place is In and Out Burger.  Everything is fresh and they pay their workers more than other fast food joints ( and well they should, here the place is jumpin from opening to closing.)


I consider that an oxymoron


----------



## azgramps (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you kidding me? McRib is real authentic BBQ. They use a mix of Detroit and South Dakota styles. Sort of a take on the Cuban recipes so well used in Taiwan. :)

ROFL Sorry had to comment.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jan 14, 2013)

What part of the chicken is the nugget? Always liked that one.


----------



## linguica (Jan 14, 2013)

Ironhorse07 said:


> What part of the chicken is the nugget? Always liked that one.


[size=+1]These two paragraphs are taken directly from The Omnivore's Dilemma:[/size]

[size=+1]"The ingredients listed in the flyer suggest a lot of thought goes into a nugget, that and a lot of corn. Of the thirty-eight ingredients it takes to make a McNugget, I counted thirteen that can be derived from corn: the corn-fed chicken itself; modified cornstarch (to bind the pulverized chicken meat); mono-, tri-, and diglycerides (emulsifiers, which keep the fats and water from separating); dextrose; lecithin (another emulsifier); chicken broth (to restore some of the flavor that processing leeches out); yellow corn flour and more modified cornstarch (for the batter); cornstarch (a filler); vegetable shortening; partially hydrogenated corn oil; and citric acid as a preservative. A couple of other plants take part in the nugget: There's some wheat in the batter, and on any given day the hydrogenated oil could come from soybeans, canola, or cotton rather than corn, depending on the market price and availability.[/size]

[size=+1]According to the handout, McNuggets also contain several completely synthetic ingredients, quasiedible substances that ultimately come not from a corn or soybean field but form a petroleum refinery or chemical plant. These chemicals are what make modern processed food possible, by keeping the organic materials in them from going bad or looking strange after months in the freezer or on the road. Listed first are the "leavening agents": sodium aluminum phosphate, mono-calcium phosphate, sodium acid pyrophosphate, and calcium lactate. These are antioxidants added to keep the various animal and vegetable fats involved in a nugget from turning rancid. Then there are "anti-foaming agents" like dimethylpolysiloxene, added to the cooking oil to keep the starches from binding to air molecules, so as to produce foam during the fry. The problem is evidently grave enough to warrant adding a toxic chemical to the food: According to the Handbook of Food Additives, dimethylpolysiloxene is a suspected carcinogen and an established mutagen, tumorigen, and reproductive effector; it's also flammable.[/size]

[size=+1]But perhaps the most alarming ingredient in a Chicken McNugget is tertiary butylhydroquinone, or TBHQ, an antioxidant derived from petroleum that is either sprayed directly on the nugget or the inside of the box it comes in to "help preserve freshness." According to A Consumer's Dictionary of Food Additives, TBHQ is a form of butane (i.e. lighter fluid) the FDA allows processors to use sparingly in our food: It can comprise no more than 0.02 percent of the oil in a nugget. Which is probably just as well, considering that ingesting a single gram of TBHQ can cause "nausea, vomiting, ringing in the ears, delirium, a sense of suffocation, and collapse." Ingesting five grams of TBHQ can kill."[/size]

[size=+1]Bet you never thought that was in your chicken McNuggets!   Still like that one?[/size]


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2013)

awe nuts..............................


----------



## hotnspicy (Jan 14, 2013)

I just can't eat fast food.  It is funky tasting to me & makes me wanna barf.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 15, 2013)

Dangit! I liked the nuggets! Now i can't have them anymore. That's crazy.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay...I don't know why but when the McRib is at McEnimas I just gotta have one!!!!  ONE

My wife says I'm nuts and maybe I am, or maybe I'm just hoping that the next one will actually taste like bbq, hard to say.

I know I can get really good que at home but there is just something about that dang McRib - ah well - thank goodness all que doesn't taste like that!

Cheers!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jan 15, 2013)

I meant the saying. Can't stand the nuggets. 



Linguica said:


> These two paragraphs are taken directly from The Omnivore's Dilemma:
> 
> "The ingredients listed in the flyer suggest a lot of thought goes into a nugget, that and a lot of corn. Of the thirty-eight ingredients it takes to make a McNugget, I counted thirteen that can be derived from corn: the corn-fed chicken itself; modified cornstarch (to bind the pulverized chicken meat); mono-, tri-, and diglycerides (emulsifiers, which keep the fats and water from separating); dextrose; lecithin (another emulsifier); chicken broth (to restore some of the flavor that processing leeches out); yellow corn flour and more modified cornstarch (for the batter); cornstarch (a filler); vegetable shortening; partially hydrogenated corn oil; and citric acid as a preservative. A couple of other plants take part in the nugget: There's some wheat in the batter, and on any given day the hydrogenated oil could come from soybeans, canola, or cotton rather than corn, depending on the market price and availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't stand fast food period. And all ya all are worried about smoking meat is bad for you. 
I think they should ban half the food these places sell. Heck I remember when they made them change their fry oils and now they allow this crap to be ingested by our kids. Think about this, Ill bet that all that stuff that's in those products is the root cause of AD/HD. Because we didn't see much of it till they changed everything.


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree 100%.. In today's fast paced tekno world, Logic still applies.....although not used and considered antiquated.   1 + 1 stills equals 2.


----------



## azgramps (Jan 17, 2013)

I still remember when they announced that the sun could cause skin cancer and or smoking kills people.  Wow anyone old enough to remember cars without seatbelts being used? Kids in the back of pickup trucks.

Just saying that we may need to investigate some of these so called bad things to see if they are really bad. Maybe that is a new reality show for TLC or Bravo...


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

AzGramps said:


> I still remember when they announced that the sun could cause skin cancer and or smoking kills people.  Wow anyone old enough to remember cars without seatbelts being used? Kids in the back of pickup trucks.
> 
> Just saying that we may need to investigate some of these so called bad things to see if they are really bad. Maybe that is a new reality show for TLC or Bravo...


Going down a pot marked dirt road in the back of a pickup going 40 mph beats any amusement park ride today.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 17, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Going down a pot marked dirt road in the back of a pickup going 40 mph beats any amusement park ride today.


Lol - you're right, just remember to keep your mouth closed and squint your eyes if you poke your head up.....June Bugs hurt at 40 MPH..


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > Going down a pot marked dirt road in the back of a pickup going 40 mph beats any amusement park ride today.
> ...


Yes....Around here it was SD SU & HO.....Sit down   Shut up and hold on!!


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 17, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Yes....Around here it was SD SU & HO.....Sit down   Shut up and hold on!!


Brought back some good memories! Riding around  the hunting club all night in the back of a 79  Ford 4x4 slinging mud! Gives my an idea for Saturday night!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 18, 2013)

I liked the McRib when I was younger.  Did not have one for years and tried one again last year when they came out and wondered what it was I used to like about them so much.


----------



## nursewizzle (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the McRib. I'm in no way saying that I think it is authentic barbeque. Its a fast food sandwich.


----------

